# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh ướt gà – ấm ấp sáng đà lạt

## aspire117

_Đà Lạt từ lâu đã hấp dẫn du khách không chỉ bằng vẻ đẹp yên bình và mộng mơ, mà Đà Lạt còn thu hút bởi văn hóa ẩm thực đa dạng và phong phú. Đà Lạt là nơi sản sinh ra rất nhiều món ăn độc đáo, được du khách khắp nơi yêu thích, một trong số đó là món bánh ướt trứ danh của vùng đất này: Bánh Ướt Gà._
Bánh ướt gà, món ăn lạ mà thơm ngon vô cùng
Bánh ướt gà có nguyên liệu bình thường và cách chế biến không cầu kì, nhưng sự đặc biệt của món ăn này là ở hương vị. Mùi vị nhẹ nhàng, tinh tế nhưng tuyệt vời như chính phong cách của Đà Lạt vốn dịu dàng bấy lâu nay.
Bánh ướt gà cũng như các loại bánh ướt khác, bánh được chế biến từ gạo. Gạo tẻ được chọn lựa kỹ càng, ngâm rồi đem xay, rong và trộn với một ít bột năng và bột khoai mì. Bánh ướt khi tráng lên có độ dai nhất định, độ dày đều và không bị vỡ.
Nhân bánh ướt làm từ thịt gà và lòng gà. Gà được chọn là gà vườn, không quá lớn, thịt chắc mềm, không quá dai hoặc nhão. Thịt gà được hấp hoặc luộc chín rồi đem xé phay. Lòng gà làm sạch để không bị tanh, đem ướp nhẹ với gia vị và hành tỏi.
Khi dùng, thịt gà và lòng gà được xào lên, cho lên trên bánh ướt nóng hổi vừa tráng xong. Ăn kèm với rau giá, ớt lát và một chút tiêu trên bề mặt cùng với nước mắm pha tỏi ớt.
Đĩa bánh ngon mắt với thịt gà xào ăn cùng nước mắm tỏi ớtĐĩa bánh ướt gà hấp dẫn với độ dẻo thơm của bánh ướt nóng, thịt gà ngọt chắc, lòng gà giòn giòn béo ngậy vừa ăn, hòa quyện với nước chấm thơm lừng, đậm đà và nồng nồng vị cay của tỏi ớt,…sự kết hợp tất cả cùng tạo nên món bánh ướt thơm ngon đến lạ lùng.
Thật không uổng phí chuyến đi khi được thưởng thức món bánh nàyTrong cái se se lạnh của Đà Lạt sáng sớm, không có gì tuyệt hơn là nếm thử món bánh ướt gà nóng hổi, cay cay, mặn mặn thế này. Chỉ một lần thôi và bạn sẽ bị món ăn có phần lạ lẫm này hạ gục ngay lập tức và không thể nào quên được.Mời bạn đặt tour du lịch Đà Lạt giá tốt của chúng tôi để đến thưởng thức món bánh ướt gà ngon tuyệt.*Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch Bến Nghé*
117-39 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, P.22, Q. Bình Thạnh, Tp.HCM
ĐT: (08) 3840 5160 – 3840 5161 – 3514 4132
Hotline: 0919 100 864
Website: www.dulichbennghe.vn

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Nhìn trông cũng có vẻ hấp dẫn đó nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Ngoài bắc không có món này đâu nhỉ

----------

